# Does this look like CL?



## _sonshine_ (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got this goat and was told she was bit by a dog with no treatment so that is why her face looks the way it does.  I'm still new to goats so the more that I read about them the more that I'm thinking that maybe this is not a dog bite???  I really dont know what CL looks like and I dont know of any goat vets.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I would want more information as to when the dog bit her. Is she still full of infection? Is there another good goat breeder around you or is is possible to find a goat vet in your area? It is hard to say, at least for me, over the internet since it was mentioned that she was bit by a dog and not treated.

To me it looks like it is still infected and needs some sort of treatment. Hopefully someone else will be able to give you more information.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor girl...shes pretty...How is her behavoir?? Is she eating etc???  I would call some vets..cuz even if they dont advertize as large animals vet..some maybe able to help...I hope shes not infected...like it was said...its so hard to say looking at a pic on the internet..???  To me shes looks like you  snaped a pic while she was chewin a mouthful of cud...good luck..I hope shes ok..


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 17, 2010)

We had a girl looked like that, she had an infection, not CL. Vet thought it was probably from an injury or cut on barbwire.   Ended up getting it lanced by the vet,  and he packed it with iodine.  We gave her penicillin for 5 days.  She didn't have a reoccurence and it healed very well.


----------



## _sonshine_ (Aug 17, 2010)

She is very sweet she was a bottle baby but not as clingy as my other bottle baby lol!  She eats well, is friendly, but I have not put her in with the rest of my goats b/c of this.  She does look like she has a mouth full but it never goes away.   Her breath is really really bad so we were thinking its an infection more so than CL.....my other goats dont have bad breath and my bottle baby is always in my face lol.  I'm going to call around to see if I can find someone to look at her.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 17, 2010)

She looks alert, not hazy.  Does she have an elevated temperature?  If she doesn't then it isn't an infection.  CL?  maybe a blood test is the only way to rule it out.  A poorly healed dog bite?  maybe I guess, usually any sort of skin injury results in some bare new skin, I don't see any hairless areas.  Bottle jaw? again maybe.  Best thing to do is call ANY vet and ask if they will do a fecal examination for you.  If the test shows a parasite load then deworm her targeting the overloaded worm if she doesn't have a parasite problem and she doesn't have a temperature then there is nothing really you can do except moniter her progress and be prepared to act should she begin to "get sick".. JMO


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the angle of the picture exactly where the swelling is located..  

So...let's do a little exercise in physiology.  

Ya know how when you get sick sometimes...sore throat, etc...the lymph nodes in your neck will get a little tender?  Think about where that happens on your own body...  I can't really describe the location for you, but just think about the last time it happened to you....think about where you felt it hurt.

Now...

Translate that spot to your goat's neck...  Is that where the swelling's occuring?  

If it doesn't seem like it, it's probably not CL.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 18, 2010)

From what I can see, it looks pretty far forward to be CL, like a lot far forward... on the cheek even. I'm not an expert, but I have a goat with a healing CL lump right at the jawline lol and it's not pretty, and the shape as well as location doesn't look right to me, but would need a better photo. Pretty goat though =]


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually since you have a CL positive goat, do you mind posting pics so those of us that haven't had the 'pleasure' of dealing with it yet have a better idea as to what it looks like.


----------



## _sonshine_ (Aug 18, 2010)

Going by anatomy like cmjust0 said I would say this is more on her cheek, just past the corner of her mouth on the lower jaw.  I really hope this is not CL but here are a few pics from my other post.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5879

Thanks!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 18, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> Actually since you have a CL positive goat, do you mind posting pics so those of us that haven't had the 'pleasure' of dealing with it yet have a better idea as to what it looks like.


Sure will =] Cissy's abscesses are healing so they aren't all blown up anymore, but I can get a photo of the one by her jawline probably tomorrow.


----------

